

Why Your Form Help Tips Should Open on Mouse Hover - waterhole
http://uxmovement.com/forms/why-your-form-help-tips-should-open-on-mouse-hover/

======
shaggyfrog
I hate to give UX snark back to a site called uxmovement.com, but IMO we
should be eliminating "mouse hover" and such from our vocabulary. Touchscreen
devices have no such concept, and it's time we begin designing our websites to
work without this relic.

Someone viewing the site in the example on a touchscreen is either going to
tap that without fear (which is ok) or never go near it because they fear
leaving the page (their thesis statement). In other words, their UX is already
poor for a huge class of existing devices.

~~~
sjs382
You don't have to have the _same_ experience on all devices, but a _good_
experience on all devices.

